# Betta Breeding- HELP ME!



## marbet5434 (Jun 24, 2008)

After many unsuccessful attempts when all the conditions were perfect, I have a pair that has spawned in a small one gallon bowl! Now I am worried that the fry will not live because it is not in a ten gallon breeding tank. ANY SUGGESTIONS? SHOULD I TRY TO SIPHON/MOVE THE FRY WHEN THEY HATCH OR LEAVE THEM THERE?


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

Have you ever bred Betta before? are you prepared? If you said no to these questions I would ( I am sorry this is going to sound Harsh) Scoop out the nest and throw it out!


----------



## marbet5434 (Jun 24, 2008)

I have the microworms and have educated/prepared myself for the spawning and fry care, though this is my first time for it to happen. Basically, I am just frustrated that my bettas wouldn't spawn with the temp on 75 in my 10 gallon tank with prestine water quality, a half-styrofoam cup, high quality food (brine shrimp) and java moss, but they will in a one gallon bowl on my desk at work with regular betta pellets, no heater, no live aquatic plants/java moss! So now I really do want to keep/raise these fry, but I am worried that I will not be equipped to raise these fry in an office setting! What all do I need to take up there besides the microworms? Should i do partial water changes in such a small bowl? What temperature should their water be? Should I cover the surface to prevent chill?


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

You are going to need to move the parents out of there. One gallon is not enough water for all of those fry, so they'll need to be moved to a bigger tank and eventually to individual containers or else they will kill each other.


----------



## TheBettaholic (Jun 25, 2008)

Maybe you could try floating the bowl in your spawning tank so the temps even out. I wouldnt move the eggs though until the fry are bigger and free swimming.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Well, I must ask, what were you doing with a pair in a 1 gallon bowl? Also, bettas require temperatures of 78-82 degrees, so I'd recommend raising the temp for the try if you want them to survive. Remove the female right away, but don't remove the male until they are free swimming.


----------

